# Missed because of the Memo release



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

WINNING!!!!

ICE Agents Target Northern California Businesses In Immigration Sweep « CBS San Francisco

With the release of the Memo this sorta got swept aside but thought it should be shared.



> Federal immigration agents launched their much anticipated crackdown on Northern California businesses this week, serving them with three-day notices demanding they produce proof their employees are legally allowed to work in the United States.


Of course the media spins it as Trump being evil. But, as usual, its a misrepresentation of the truth (Fake News). I have to admit, I do love that they targeted San Francisco and Sacramento (Sanctuary cities).

Here's the real story:
Is Obama Responsible for Immigration Raids, or President Trump? | Fortune



> TRUMP VS. OBAMA
> 
> As a candidate, Donald Trump vowed to take a hard line on immigration. Five days after taking office, he signed a sweeping executive order that made clear that just about any immigrant living in the country illegally could be a priority for deportation, particularly those with outstanding deportation orders. The president's order also said enforcement priorities would include convicted criminals, immigrants who had been arrested for any criminal offense, those who committed fraud, and anyone who may have committed a crime.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Is this counting the numbers of people turned away at the border as deportations? Sort of like that 5 Million jobs created or saved metric...... hard to disprove what didnt happen


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good but BUILD THE WALL!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

One one in that raid was detained. So we have to wait and see if anything comes of it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's interesting how things come clear about the Obamy administration after it's over. Of course no one cares and the media doesn't cover it. Yet Trump is the bad guy for doing the exact same thing.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If it was me, . . . the ICE guys could write their own check for overtime and extra work hours.

There would also be lines in every state for additional agents to be hired.

When every last illegal / undocumented was sent packing, . . . they could go back to normal work weeks, . . . 

And California could just get used to raids on a daily basis. 

Walk in, . . . shut the business down, . . . demand proof of citizenship of everyone in the building.

A couple months of that and the hiring and protecting of illegals would come to a halt, seeing as how the business will be shut down, . . . no profit that day.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Sasquatch anything yet from the State? 
I recall the threat to businesses that cooperate with ICE, maybe moonbeam missed this too. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm glad it's under the radar. Let those guys do their jobs without the libs' cameras pointed at them.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> I'm glad it's under the radar. Let those guys do their jobs without the libs' cameras pointed at them.


That ^^ is Trump's brilliant M.O. 
His 'tweets' :vs_shocked: make most excellent 'bright shiny objects' :tango_face_wink:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> That ^^ is Trump's brilliant M.O.
> His 'tweets' :vs_shocked: make most excellent 'bright shiny objects' :tango_face_wink:


I never thought of that, but I wouldn't put it past him as part of his strategy.

Hey @MountainGirl Is your avatar your actual home?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> I never thought of that, but I wouldn't put it past him as part of his strategy.
> 
> Hey @*MountainGirl* Is your avatar your actual home?


Yep. Taken at dawn, new years morning, 2017.

Here's a pic of sunrise a few weeks ago, taken from the front door.







I was standing between those two trees when I took my avatar pic.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's beautiful! What a fantastic home. You're very fortunate, although I'm sure you've earned the privilege through hard work.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> It's beautiful! What a fantastic home. You're very fortunate, although I'm sure you've earned the privilege through hard work.


Thanks! Yes - hard work, a little luck and God's grace. 
May those all continue - cause there's still a lot to do.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> @Sasquatch anything yet from the State?
> I recall the threat to businesses that cooperate with ICE, maybe moonbeam missed this too. :tango_face_grin:


Oh, they're whining and crying about it but not much they can do.


----------

